# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Need Help Deciphering Dodecad Results

## cyeeyc

Hello,

I am an adoptee and don't really have any idea where my biological family comes from. I've been using a few calculators on GEDMatch, and they're honestly making me even more confused since none of them display the same pattern. I was wondering if you guys would help me develop an understanding of what my heritage must be based off of Dodecad? :) I could also post the results of other calculators, if needed, but they all show a different pattern. Eurogenes says I'm Northern European and South Asian and MDLP says I'm Northern European and Central Asian. Here is Dodecad returning Northern European and Middle Eastern results:

*K12b:*
*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

86.9%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
13.1%
Syrians (Behar)
@
2.43

2

87.5%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
12.5%
Palestinian (HGDP)
@
2.44

3

87.2%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
12.8%
Syrians (Behar)
@
2.48

4

87.8%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
12.2%
Palestinian (HGDP)
@
2.51

5

87.3%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
12.7%
Jordanians (Behar)
@
2.55

6

86.7%
Orkney (1000Genomes)
+
13.3%
Syrians (Behar)
@
2.55

7

87.2%
Orkney (1000Genomes)
+
12.8%
Palestinian (HGDP)
@
2.56

8

87.5%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
12.5%
Jordanians (Behar)
@
2.6

9

87%
Orkney (1000Genomes)
+
13%
Jordanians (Behar)
@
2.65

10

88.6%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
11.4%
Bedouin (HGDP)
@
2.69

11

88.3%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
11.7%
Yemenese (Behar)
@
2.71

12

88.6%
Argyll (1000Genomes)
+
11.4%
Palestinian (HGDP)
@
2.73

13

88.6%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
11.4%
Samaritians (Behar)
@
2.73

14

88.4%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
11.6%
Bedouin (HGDP)
@
2.74

15

86.9%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
13.1%
Lebanese (Behar)
@
2.74

16

89.5%
British (Dodecad)
+
10.5%
Yemenese (Behar)
@
2.79

17

87.2%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
12.8%
Lebanese (Behar)
@
2.79

18

89.3%
Argyll (1000Genomes)
+
10.7%
Bedouin (HGDP)
@
2.8

19

88.9%
Irish (Dodecad)
+
11.1%
Samaritians (Behar)
@
2.81

20

88.2%
Orcadian (HGDP)
+
11.8%
Yemenese (Behar)
@
2.83




Thanks for your help. :)

----------

